# Alfalfa Seed



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anyone here recommend any alfalfa variaty that does well in heavy wet (at least in the spring) northern midwest soil. I have some bottom ground that produces nice hay but winter kill and our wet springs are hard on most varieties. Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You need a variety with a good disease pkg.I have some Power 4.2 planted on a low wet farm that is doing very good in some poor conditions.Wet,poorly drained,even went under water for a few days.It has disease pkg rating30 out of 30,multi-leaf variety.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Definitely look for a good disease package. Also, look for a variety with a branch or fibrous root type system. Barenbrug has a couple of their Kingfisher varieties with this root type that I have used on heavy poorly drained clay and worked very well. The fibrous root helps to prevent heaving and breaking of the taproot. These varieties also sport a 30/30 disease package.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

[quote name='haybaler101'] Barenbrug has a couple of their Kingfisher varieties... QUOTE]

I am a Barenbrug distributor, and have never heard of the Kingfisher varieties.









Barenbrug's Baralfa 42IQ variety should work well. I've sold it for several years and shipped it to several states, and it has proven to be a tough and proven performer under less than ideal conditions. An excellent hay variety, but just as good for grazing. Has shown very well under the short harvest intervals and high density hoof traffic of irrigated pasture. Has a branched and dense fibrous root system with deep set crowns.
Excellent traffic and heaving tolerance.
Dormancy 3.7, Winterhardiness 2.2
29/30 Disease Rating

Brad
ne Nebraska


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Barenbrug and Kingfisher alfalfa varieties are distributed by Byron seeds in Indiana, KY, IL, WI, MI, and MN I know. The varieties I prefer are Kingfisher 222 or Kingfisher 444.


----------

